# save on AtmosFearFX dvds



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

AtmosFearFX is currently running a campaign on indiegogo to create a DVD for use in year-round celebrations.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/atmosfx-pioneering-digital-decorations

*Why I'm posting this:* AtmosFear's DVDs usually cost $40 each. As part of their indiegogo campaign, you can get any of their current DVDs as prizes for certain donation levels. So for example, donate $50, and get two of their DVDs of your choice. Donate $85, and get four of their DVDs of your choice. Saving $15-17 dollars off a $40 product is a really significant deal. I own a number of their DVDs already and they are all top-notch quality. If you're curious about them, this looks to be a good way to get your hands on them for a significant discount over the regular retail price.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

TheMonsterSquad,

WOW! Great find! I have been looking at these for a while, but $40.00 per DVD seemed a little pricey. I may go for the $50 or $85 package. Forum members might even want to go in together to save a litle if they are only looking to get say one.

Thanks again!!!!



TheMonsterSquad said:


> AtmosFearFX is currently running a campaign on indiegogo to create a DVD for use in year-round celebrations.
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/atmosfx-pioneering-digital-decorations
> 
> *Why I'm posting this:* AtmosFear's DVDs usually cost $40 each. As part of their indiegogo campaign, you can get any of their current DVDs as prizes for certain donation levels. So for example, donate $50, and get two of their DVDs of your choice. Donate $85, and get four of their DVDs of your choice. Saving $15-17 dollars off a $40 product is a really significant deal. I own a number of their DVDs already and they are all top-notch quality. If you're curious about them, this looks to be a good way to get your hands on them for a significant discount over the regular retail price.


----------

